# Red Diesel



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

I am about to update my standby generator for a diesel one. Do you need any special licence/permissions to purchase agricultural diesel? I'm only looking at maybe 20 litres at a time, not a bulk delivery. Thanks!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

pnwheels said:


> I am about to update my standby generator for a diesel one. Do you need any special licence/permissions to purchase agricultural diesel? I'm only looking at maybe 20 litres at a time, not a bulk delivery. Thanks!


Yes to buy it like this you will need a card from your bank (like a debit card) and payment is taken via this route so there is a trail if need be.
Buying in bulk there is no need as a tanker will come and fill your deposito (installed tank)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Although VFR is correct in what he replied many garages these days , especially out in the sticks, will just supply without asking for anything .


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

You can buy it on the forecourt in our local garage, no paperwork required.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't want to just turn up on a forecourt with fuel containers only to be told I need....paperwork etc.


----------

